# Bobcat S70 stuck



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

My friend has an S70 that is stuck on a sidewalk on a clients property that will not drive. Is there a way to bypass the hydraulics so the machine can be hooked to another and rolled out and onto a trailer? It will need to be moved across a lawn and maneuvered pretty tightly to get out so dragging it with the wheels not moving wont work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You'll risk spreading oil all over the place if you disconnect hoses.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

1olddogtwo said:


> You'll risk spreading oil all over the place if you disconnect hoses.


I wasn't sure if there was some type of service valve or emergency bypass. I'm not very familiar with repairing these machines.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Might be easier to get a bigger track loader with pallet forks and just pick it up and carry it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like a safety device acting up if it runs ok


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Go buy 4 plastic kids sleds, jack it up, put the sleds under the wheels and slide it across the lawn or put snow on the sidewalk and tow it across the sidewalk with another machine or 4-wheeler.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Don't know if this helps, but in the old thread below for a different Bobcat, a poster talks about removing a safety solenoid to get it to move.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/bobcat-runs-but-wont-move.75157/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The machine only ways 1900lbs 

I would agree with using a bigger machine and forks.

I load my 463 in to the back of the dump all the time using a bigger skid and forks.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> The machine only ways 1900lbs
> 
> I would agree with using a bigger machine and forks.
> 
> I load my 463 in to the back of the dump all the time using a bigger skid and forks.


Not meaning to be a jerk but the machine weighs 2800 lbs . Track loader seems best option with least damage .


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry... guess I should read before I click post. 1 and 2 are vey close to each other...

You are 100% correct.

I meant to type 2900lbs. Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Track loader.....Very popular option for plowing.


----------

